# Amplificador con menos de 5v, ¿es posible?



## Redsu (Oct 15, 2008)

si bien no nesecito una gran amplificación, estaria nesecitando de un amplificador que opere con menos de 5v,y que tenga una salida 'limpia'; agradaceria un esquema electrico. gracias.
la señal que tengo que amplificar esta preamplificada y proviene de un microfono electret.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2008)

La potencia de salida es función directa de la tensión de alimentación, así que nunca podrás conseguir mucha potencia con solo 5 V 

Mira esto:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS006976.PDF

Si no tienes problemas de consumo, podrias poner 2 en configuración "Puente" para conseguir algo mas de potencia


----------



## Redsu (Oct 15, 2008)

muchas gracias por el consejo,buscare esquemas con ese integrado


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 4, 2009)

hola:
en realidad ahora los parlantes de las computadoras funcionan con los 5v del cable USB(los mios son asi)


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 4, 2009)

si pero entregan menos de un Watt, porque si no me equiboco los puertos USB no dan mas de 100 mA asi que si haces la multiplicacion 5V x 100mA da menos de un Watts
Saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 4, 2009)

te mando las especificaciones:
me da 1.5w. x 2 canales
P.M.P.O 280W
¿que seria S/N radio 45dB?


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 5, 2009)

El PMPO es cualquier cosa, nose bien como es la relacion con los RMS pero se que los parlantes esos q se ponen en el USB son una mierda suenan como el culo y distorcionan a mas no poder, si queres algo de baja potencia te recomiendo el LM380 q tiene 2W, hay q ver si anda con 5v, yo lo habia usado con 12v y andaba muy bien hasta q sin querer puse mal la polaridad y hice mierda el integrado (No tiene proteccion) Lo de los db ni idea. Saludos


----------



## Fechu314 (Feb 5, 2009)

S/N es relación señal-ruido (Signal Noise Ratio)


----------



## Cacho (Feb 5, 2009)

Con 5V podés obtener como máximo 1,5625W sobre 4Ω.
Si lo ponés en puente, serán 6,25W, también sobre 4Ω.

Si necesitás más, tenés que subir en voltaje o vértelas con parlantes de menor impedancia.
De todas formas, en un puerto USB no vas a tener esa potencia: Como ya dijeron, entrega 100mA, así que la potencia total es de 1/2W, y con una eficiencia (por demás grande) del 70%, tenés 0,35W de audio.

Fuera de eso, hay integraditos que funcionan con esos voltajes. Fogonazo te pasó el LM386, viejo y querido conocido, y el TDA2822 te puede servir: es uno doble con características similares, sólo cambia la ganancia que es fija.

Saludos


----------

